# aggressive pct vs regular pct with hcg blast



## Hero Swole (Apr 14, 2013)

ive been on test for 15 weeks. i never did hcg during cycle. which should i do.

Hcg blast 500iu/ed for 10 days after last pin until 4 days before pct. dex .50 eod

nolva 40/40/20/20
clo 100/100/50/50

or

hcg blast 500iu/ed for 14 - 21 days after last pin until 4 days before pct. dex .50 eod

nolva 40/40/20/20/20/20
clo 100/100/50/50/50/50

going to get my bloods 6 - 8 weeks post pct to check if i recovered.

and if i havent, then do another blast and pct and see.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not answering until I get more pics of the woman in that avi posted up.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 14, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> going to get my bloods 6 - 8 weeks post pct to check if i recovered.
> 
> and if i havent, then do another blast and pct and see.



ummmm....wut?......^^ interesting comment, but we'll leave that alone for now......



6 weeks of PCT is not necessary for 15 weeks of test....4 weeks will be fine

If its Test E...I would blast HCG EOD during the three week break from last pin to start of PCT.

If its Prop I would blast ED for 10 days.

Continue AI throughout


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2013)

Popeye said:


> ummmm....wut?......^^ interesting comment, but we'll leave that alone for now......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you not read my post you traitor?


----------



## Cashout (Apr 17, 2013)

How much test and what ester?


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 21, 2013)

Cashout said:


> How much test and what ester?



750mg of test e. and i forgot to say that i kickstarted with test prop at 750 for 4 weeks.


----------



## Cashout (Apr 21, 2013)

Use Adex at .5 mg every Mon/Thurs through the entire time you are doing PCT. Wait 15 days after your last shot of test e and start with HCG on an EOD schedule for 10 shots total @ 1500iu per shot. The day after your last HCG shot, start 100 mgs clomid daily - 50 mg in the morning & 50 mg in the evening. Also run 20 mg nolva in one does in the morning, Run the clomid for 30 days and the nolva for 45 days. Continue the AI for 2 more weeks after you stop the nolva. After those two weeks, the cut the AI back to .5 mg only on Wednesday for two more weeks and you are done.


----------

